# Girls and Cigars



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL I got you, this is a Youtube clip ,Cigars for beginners, But it do have 2 young ladies smoking cigars , always a plus

YouTube - ‪Cigars for beginners‬‏


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Don't know about the girls but that is a heck of a humidor. I want to go visit that place.


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

Funny about girls and cigars. I was at the local pub the other day on a Friday night and I offered a friend a cigar. He said no thanks, its harder to get a_s_s when you smell like cigars.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I thought for sure this was gonna be a link to one of these (not explicit per se, but probably NSFW):


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

I've had a few female friends who smoke cigars, great company those women.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> I've had a few female friends who smoke cigars, great company those women.


Grab a hand full of AF opus x perfecxion #5 just in case a lady wants a cigar, a real good size for a women smoker. (6 P's) Proper Planning Prevents Piss Poor Performance LOL


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> I thought for sure this was gonna be a link to one of these (not explicit per se, but probably NSFW):
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

what lounge does Aria smoke at??? im there!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

ptpablo said:


> what lounge does Aria smoke at??? im there!!!


And she can cook much better than watching Rachel Ray lol!


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Now that's a woman!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> That Aria is hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> As far as those ones in that other video. I keep remembering _Robert De Niro_,:heh: in mean streets, when he says to the big fat guy behind the counter!
> "You call those skanks girls"!:heh:


Be nice Tony ,at 3am and 4 shots ,fat girls look alot better


----------



## DW9000 (Jun 3, 2011)

There is nothing sexyer than a sexy woman smoken a cigar an know what she is smoken. Yyyyyeeeeeaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

DW9000 said:


> There is nothing sexyer than a sexy woman smoken a cigar an know what she is smoken. Yyyyyeeeeeaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!


and then cook you dinner!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rocker06 (Jul 3, 2011)

ar for my wife to smoke, she trys some cigars that I smoke such as the Ashton ESG 21-Year Salute Robusto, likes it but can't smoke even 1/2 a one. So what is a good lil. cigar for the ladies?


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

rocker06 said:


> ar for my wife to smoke, she trys some cigars that I smoke such as the Ashton ESG 21-Year Salute Robusto, likes it but can't smoke even 1/2 a one. So what is a good lil. cigar for the ladies?


i would say something with a Conn. wrapper, like a RP VIN 99


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice videos Eric


----------



## HectorL (Oct 20, 2010)

My lady takes a puff or two from my cigars when I'm smoking them but that's about all. She does support my hobby tho' so I guess that's good enough lol...


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

I believe she is a **** star.


----------



## Fatboy501 (May 11, 2011)

Strange that some gentlemen find it harder to attract the opposite sex whilst smelling of cigars. I find that my smoking a premium stogie attracts a fair amount of positive attention from the opposite sex, although it's neither wanted nor needed. My fiance' is nuts lol.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

louistogie said:


> I believe she is a **** star.


Only with women and herself she likes to play Penthouse Pet of the Year! Damn she's HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## livedavid (Jun 5, 2011)

rocker06 said:


> ar for my wife to smoke, she trys some cigars that I smoke such as the Ashton ESG 21-Year Salute Robusto, likes it but can't smoke even 1/2 a one. So what is a good lil. cigar for the ladies?


My Girlfriend smokes Montecristo White Label Rothschilde. You need to find a light enjoyable cigar and have her take a larger ring gauge than you would think. The smaller gauges may burn too hot for her. I recommend the Montecristo White and most Davidoff lines. You probably want to stay away from anything peppery in the beginning.


----------



## rocker06 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks, I'll pick some up, and have her try them. We are in Germany, but I'm sure it won't be hard to find, or just order them off line. Thanks again. I'll keep the topic up-to date on it.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> I thought for sure this was gonna be a link to one of these (not explicit per se, but probably NSFW):
> 
> YouTube - ‪How to Cut a Cigar with Aria Giovanni‬‏
> 
> YouTube - ‪Aria Giovanni cigar lighting‬‏


she had me at "there's nothing worse than getting tobacco crumbs in your cleavage":jaw:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

ptpablo said:


> what lounge does Aria smoke at??? im there!!!


surely you jest,Sir. That babe could in a hospital maternity ward and get away with it.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

I mostly only have a cigar when sharing a smoke with my gf. For a small smoke she loves the Tatuaje Petit's. Great flavor and smooth. I feel the natural has more flavor than the maduro. It is about a 45 minute smoke.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Best to add this to the noob sticky thread of how-tos. Helps if it is more visual.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> And she can cook much better than watching Rachel Ray lol!


yeah,I bet she can do amazing things with those melons(oops, I mean melons:redface


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

sengjc said:


> Best to add this to the noob sticky thread of how-tos. Helps if it is more visual.


I agree 100%,Sir..studies have shown that people tend to learn new things faster if there are some kind of visual aids involved(I can think of 2 right off the top of my head that help me quite a bit). But then, there always the downside of being distracted if the instructor is a raven-haired goddess who's built like a brick you-know-what("I'm sorry, but I'm not sure understood that right. Could you show me again, please?:mischief


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:tape2::tape2::tape2::tape2::tape2:
opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

:BS


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Did he just say what I think he said LOL WOW :dunno::tape2::dunno::tape2:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## zenbamboo (Aug 30, 2010)

Did he really just say that???!!!:faint:

:ban:


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

One of the sexiest things in the world is a beautiful woman puffing on a cigar. In fact, July 4th weekend, my wife asked if she could try my Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 stick that I was smoking. To her surprise, (and mine) she said she loved the flavor and would definitely enjoy smoking with me if I were to get more of them. Can't go wrong with that!


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

zenbamboo said:


> Did he really just say that???!!!:faint:
> 
> :ban:


that bad huh? I


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

loki993 said:


> that bad huh? I


It was bad enough for a MOD to delete the post and all quotes of it. I don't recall the guys name, so I don't know if he got banned or not. Typically, creapy Pedo stuff is a no-no.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Cigar Noob said:


> It was bad enough for a MOD to delete the post and all quotes of it. I don't recall the guys name, so* I don't know if he got banned or not*. Typically, creapy Pedo stuff is a no-no.


Yes.


----------



## rocker06 (Jul 3, 2011)

livedavid said:


> My Girlfriend smokes Montecristo White Label Rothschilde. You need to find a light enjoyable cigar and have her take a larger ring gauge than you would think. The smaller gauges may burn too hot for her. I recommend the Montecristo White and most Davidoff lines. You probably want to stay away from anything peppery in the beginning.


Thanks, the Montecristos worked out great. :tea:


----------



## patrick.paul (Jun 30, 2011)

My strategy? Acid Blondies. I've gotten her to move up to a Kuba Kuba. I'm thinking a Monte White is next as it's nice and smooth...


----------



## livedavid (Jun 5, 2011)

rocker06 said:


> Thanks, the Montecristos worked out great. :tea:


That's good to know. When she wants something stronger, you may want to see if she's up to trying a Short Story. My girlfriend enjoys them as well.


----------



## patrick.paul (Jun 30, 2011)

Also... my girlfriend holds them like cigarettes between her index and middle finger. It's cute because even the small cigars are way big for her hands..


----------



## livedavid (Jun 5, 2011)

patrick.paul said:


> My strategy? Acid Blondies. I've gotten her to move up to a Kuba Kuba. I'm thinking a Monte White is next as it's nice and smooth...


I keep two vitolas in the humi. The Rothschilde (52 x 5") & The Court (44 x 5 1/2") which is in a tube so she can throw it in her handbag.

The Monte Whites are nice and smooth and less expensive then the Davidoffs she started with.:wink:


----------



## elementlax (Jul 5, 2011)

i know first post...

but i was chilling with some girl by the lake and she begged me to light a CAO america for us to smoke

that moment probably made my night


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Strategy? The only strategy I ever employed was trying to keep her OUT of the humidors! Thankfully Tash has gone fully over to pipe smoking so now it only costs me a slightly smaller fortune. :wink::biggrin:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

nealw6971 said:


> One of the sexiest things in the world is a beautiful woman puffing on a cigar. In fact, July 4th weekend, my wife asked if she could try my Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 stick that I was smoking. To her surprise, (and mine) she said she loved the flavor and would definitely enjoy smoking with me if I were to get more of them. Can't go wrong with that!


Not sure which made you happier, the fact that your wife is willing to share your hobby or the fact that she is asking you to go ahead and get more sticks.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

zenbamboo said:


> Did he really just say that???!!!:faint:
> 
> :ban:


Say what?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

sengjc said:


> Say what?


He was stating that he married a girl 15 years younger than he. Problem was he was only 30 so that makes her? And he is a pedophile in my eyes and thank God everyone elses!:drinking:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah that's a little young. I think it is illegal too in the States...unless maybe in Utah? 

Maybe he is from India, Afghanistan or South East Asia. I hear girls get married as young as 12 in those parts with all the arranged marriages and that.


----------



## Jahunaman (Jul 9, 2011)

Tony,

The guy is a neighbor of yours in FRB, he is known as the "big guy".

Big cigar fan, used to do the infamous lounges back in the good old days.

Yes you can marry such in NYC, quite legal.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

The way I see it, I have no right to judge others if they act within their own cultural laws. That said, this is done & dusted, a member was banned & that is a sad thing but it has nothing to do with this thread subject. :focus: please.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Jahunaman said:


> Tony,
> 
> The guy is a neighbor of yours in FRB, he is known as the "big guy".
> 
> ...


No Offense but to make up a new name to say something is fishy I think. Unless this is just a coincidence! :tape:


----------



## Jahunaman (Jul 9, 2011)

Smelvis,

The law is the law.

You may not like it but it is the glue that binds our society.

The Big Guy go's way beyond the hype days and has refined the art of the leaf.

BTW daughter 2 tours iraq.

Gun Truck driver (MP) sgt.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Jahunaman said:


> Smelvis,
> 
> The law is the law.
> 
> ...


Dave is asking whom you are & from whence you came. You may want to step over to the new members forum & introduce yourself to the forum as it is a nice way for all to get to know you a little & possibly welcome you aboard.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Warren exactly what I meant!


----------

